

The NYT Pays A Woman To Lecture You About Being A Commuter Prole - acheron
http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2013/10/the-new-york-times-pays-a-woman-with-a-2-85m-home-to-lecture-you-about-being-a-commuter-prole/

======
lmm
> The large-scale re-urbanization of which our not-so-humble source author
> dreams would be a task that would require the entire sustained effort of the
> entire working population of this country, for decades.

Sounds like exactly the kind of jobs program the country needs right now.

